# Need help...



## Rianne23 (May 24, 2020)

How do I remove the fork off a 37 Rollfast


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 25, 2020)

It may be easier to replace a bent fork, but there is also a tool to straighten them while still in place.


----------

